# Was ist viel Gold ?



## Caps-lock (10. Juni 2012)

Moinsen,

nachdem bei Diablo 3 im Auktionshaus mittlerweile sehr inflationär mit dem Gold umgegangen wird, frage ich mich, ob die Angebote einfach nur unsäglich hoch sind und niemand sie kauft, oder ob tatsächlich Leute mal eben ein paar Millionen für ein Item was im höchstfall ganz nett ist raushauen.

Die Frage oben ist wie folgt zu verstehen:
Wenn ihr mal eben ne Million für ein Item aushaut, um zu schauen wie man damit spielt ist eine Million für euch nicht viel.
Falls ihr tatsächlich lange grübelt und spart um besagtes Item zu kaufen, wären die 100.000 Gold Eure Zahl und so weiter .

grüße Caps


----------



## Felix^^ (10. Juni 2012)

Ich verstehs auch nicht. Es sind zwar gute Items drinn aber Sofortkaufpreis 9.999.999 Gold?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Juni 2012)

Genau dem will ich ja nachgehen.
Vielleicht in ich einfach nur zu arm und zu blöd zum Spielen, dass ich mir keine 10 Mio Items leisten kann und keine Vollausrüstung für 200 Mio.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (10. Juni 2012)

gibt doch eh schon so schöne afk farmsachen wennst zum beispiel auf buffed bist kannst nebenbei gold farmen ^^ 

wie es funktioniert verrat ich hier mal nicht ;>

edit : völlig legal will ich nur anmerken


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Juni 2012)

Da AFK Gold farmen von Blizzard nicht gewollt sein wird, wirst du eine Art von Exploit ausnutzen .
Im Netz findet man ja ne Menge von diesen ungsagbaren einfach Goldfarmingspots, aber mir persönlich wärs zu riskant das zu machen.

Wobei es auch schön ist, dass Blizzard solche Dinge abstellt, wenn es die Runde im Netz macht.


----------



## gumpal (10. Juni 2012)

ich kann die preise auch nciht verstehen. 
items mit preisen im 3 stelligen millionen betrag......
was soll das? 
ich hab noch nicht mal die eine million erreicht   
wie kommt man an soviel gold?
ich hab jetzt inferno akt1 ende erreicht. aber da is im moment ende für mich. 
ich müsste etwas aufrüsten. aber die sachen die mir weiter helfen würden sind für mich unerschwinglich   
farm jetzt immer mal wieder hölle  das ende von akt3 ab oder ab und an inferno die zwei höhlen bei quest6 akt1.
aber bis ich da einen auch nur 2 stelligen millionenbetrag zusammen hab wird das ewig dauern.....
und dan bekomm ich 1-2 items die mr was bringen.... wenn überhaupt.....
schade


----------



## Theopa (10. Juni 2012)

Man muss bei den AH-Preisen aber auch relativieren. Die wirklich guten Items, die 5-6 passende und jeweils auch hohe Stats haben, sind natürlich unglaublich teuer. Jedoch genügen für Akt 1 Inferno auch Items für 100-200k pro Stück völlig problemlos, Akt 2 ddarf man auch mal gut das 2-3fache bezahlen. 
Erst um Inferno zu clearen braucht man die Items im Millionenbereich, das soll aber auch lange dauern. Wenn man sich alle 2 Tage ein Item leisten könnte, wäre man in 2-3 Wochen komplett durch...


----------



## SireThorin (10. Juni 2012)

Goldfarmen ist nicht das Problem, einfach diverse Goldbonus-Items anlegen und mit Nephalem-Buff Hölle abfarmen. Ich habe heute 500k mit 260% Goldbuff gefarmt, aber es ist ein dämliches Prinzip. Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich seit Anfang Alptraum, bis Ende Inferno Akt I, nur ein Teil im Spiel austauschen konnte, ansonsten alles kaufen mußte.


----------



## ink0gnito (10. Juni 2012)

Abwarten bis der Patch kommt.


----------



## LelouchL (10. Juni 2012)

10 Mille ist mittelviel. Keine Ahnung was ihr falsch macht, aber man findet einfach immer das ein oder andere Item dass für mehr als eine Mille übers AH rutscht.

Aber trotzdem. Das AH hat das Diablo feeling so ziemlich zerstört. Wenn ich also Bock auf ein gutes RPG nach Diablo Art habe, dann spiele ich entweder weiter D2 oder das viel hüüschere und größere Sacred2. D3 ist ein Reinfall.


----------



## MrBlaki (10. Juni 2012)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Resistenzen? Mir kommen sie irgendwie total nutzlos vor... Ich als Demon Hunter halte sowieso nicht viel aus wenn meine Rauchwolke nicht rdy ist, aber jemand mit vielen Resis (als Dh) kippt genau so schnell um. Mir will der Sinn von Resistenzen nicht richtig klar werden. Vorallem weil in der Beschreibung der Resistenzen steht das diese nur den Schaden von LvL 60 Gegnern reduzieren was einem in Inferno Akt 3-4 wenig bringt da die Gegner lvl 62-63 sind oO.


----------



## ink0gnito (10. Juni 2012)

Resistenzen sind brutal gut, allerdings keine Ahnung ob die als DH wirklich was taugen. Meine ist nach dem Reroll erst auf Lv 33 und im Alptraum Modus unterwegs. Die meines Bruders aber ist Lv 55 und Hölle unterwegs, wenn ich da sehe das der Butcher ihn ständig One Hitet wenn Smoke Screen nicht rdy ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln dass Resistenzen dieser Klasse großartig was nützen. Als Monk hingegen sind Resistenzen das nonplus Ultra. Als Barb ebenso.


----------



## Felix^^ (10. Juni 2012)

SireThorin schrieb:


> Goldfarmen ist nicht das Problem, einfach diverse Goldbonus-Items anlegen und mit Nephalem-Buff Hölle abfarmen. Ich habe heute 500k mit 260% Goldbuff gefarmt, aber es ist ein dämliches Prinzip. Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich seit Anfang Alptraum, bis Ende Inferno Akt I, nur ein Teil im Spiel austauschen konnte, ansonsten alles kaufen mußte.



Also, kann ich das auch machen wenn ich meinen Inferno stand nicht überschreiben will?



ink0gnito schrieb:


> Resistenzen sind brutal gut, allerdings keine Ahnung ob die als DH wirklich was taugen. Meine ist nach dem Reroll erst auf Lv 33 und im Alptraum Modus unterwegs. Die meines Bruders aber ist Lv 55 und Hölle unterwegs, wenn ich da sehe das der Butcher ihn ständig One Hitet wenn Smoke Screen nicht rdy ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln dass Resistenzen dieser Klasse großartig was nützen. Als Monk hingegen sind Resistenzen das nonplus Ultra. Als Barb ebenso.




Also hab ne 60er Barbarin im Inferno mitte Akt I. GeOnehitted wurde ich eigentlich noch nie.


----------



## ink0gnito (10. Juni 2012)

Sorry aber, wen interessiert Akt 1? Akt 1 Inferno ist noch ein Spaziergang, spiel erstmal eine weile im zweiten Akt, dann können wir weiter drüber reden.

Und ja, zwischen Akt 1 und Akt 2 gibt es auf Inferno einen riesen großen Unterschied. Soll aber glaube ich auch mit einem Patch angepasst werden.


----------



## dhorwyn (10. Juni 2012)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Sorry aber, wen interessiert Akt 1? Akt 1 Inferno ist noch ein Spaziergang, spiel erstmal eine weile im zweiten Akt, dann können wir weiter drüber reden.



jop da hast du recht  ändert sich aber wohl auch abm nächsten patch. da soll ja ab, inkl. akt 2 generft werden. 1 bleibt gleich und find ich auch gut. dass die 2, 3,4 (bin selbst auch in ca. mitte inferno akt 2) n bissl runterschrauen kann ich ehrlich gesagt nachvollziehen,  ist schon dreckig^^

und zum topic: mit der goldgrenze-option im ah also "liste nur items bis: xxx" bekommt man auch gute günstigere items. ich würd mir nichts über 1mio kaufen, mein teuerstes item bisher war grad mal eins für 80.000 (vergleichbare auch für 500.000 und mehr drin, wenn man die goldgrenze nicht einschränkt)


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Juni 2012)

Goldfarmen geht halt schon auf die eine oder andere Weise.
Ich frage mich nur was in Leuten vorgeht, die ein legendäres Item mit miesen Stats für das 10fache reinsetzen, was Leute schon nicht für das Item mit guten Stats bezahlen.
Man sieht ja klar, ob für Items geboten wurden oder nicht.
Und wenn man schon 20 Seiten Items ohne Gebot hat, was gnau denkt man sich dann, sein Item mit miesen Stats für 50% mehr ins AH zu setzen.

Momentan farme ich in Hell und sammel halt Items die man für 20-50k verticken kann.
Das geht auch nebenbei und durch die Geschwindigkeit auch recht zügig.
Außerdem fallen halt viele Steine ab.


----------



## Progamer13332 (10. Juni 2012)

naja ganz ehrlich ich hab inferno jetzt durch und hab in meiner ganzen spielzeit von 120std ca 3millionen gold gemacht und mir damit alles finanziert um diablo im coop auf inferno zu legen...lust auf items farmen hab ich eh nicht mehr momentan, weil alle trashpacks ab akt 2 ne qual sind


ich find die preise für seltene items im ah extrem teuer aber ich denke mal mit der zeit wird alles billiger, wenn man bedenkt ich hab mal für ne 900dps 1hand waffe ca 800k ausgegeben und ejtzt bekommt man die schon für 300-400k, je mehr spieler also in die bereiche mit high end items kommen desto günstiger wirds im ah


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Juni 2012)

Außerdem brauchst bei D3 auch keine 100 Chars um alles mal auszuprobieren . Bei D2 hast du ja (bis zum letzten Patch) nich umskillen können und dann halt mal nen 5. Necro für einen besonderesn Build hochgezogen.
Edelsteine braucht man auch nur einmal, weil man entsockeln kann.

Von daher werden die Items massiv im Preis fallen, wenn erstmal alle Leute ihre Chars Infernotauglich haben und dann nur noch weniger Leute Kram brauchen .


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2012)

Hab aktuell 44 Millionen rumliegen, aber ich spiel auch garnicht mehr. Inferno durch, wirkliche Motivation zum weiterspielen gibt es danach nicht. Hardcore ist so das einzige was übrig bleibt.


----------



## Mayestic (11. Juni 2012)

Mal abgesehn von den ganzen Bugs im AH muss es da wohl auch einen gegeben haben bei dem man wesentlich mehr Gold bekam als man sollte. 
Trotzdem muss ich sagen ich habe jetzt gut 130 Spielstunden und kann aktuell mit +255% GF + Nepahlembuff ganz ordentlich Gold farmen indem ich einfach Akt1 Inferno komplett durchrenne. 

Die Itemspreise fallen aktuell doch schon. Wann hat man denn vor 2 Wochen ne 1200 DPS Waffe für 5-10 Millionen bekommen ? Fast garnicht. 
Ein Freund von mir hat letztes Wochenende ausschließlich gefarmt und kam mit seiner Sorc auf etwa 4 Millionen Gold was rumlag und nochmal 5 Millionen durch Loot den er im AH verkauft hat. 
Damit leistete er sich dann nen 1265 DPS Stab mit dem er nun etwas mehr als 75k DPS fährt. 

Es gibt sicher noch ein paar lohnendere Möglichkeiten zum Gold farmen aber uns reicht Akt1 Inferno bzw Ponylevel Hölle. 

Was ich immernoch befürchte ist das das Gold noch weniger wert wird wenn am 13.6. evtl das Echtgeldauktionshaus kommt. Soweit ich das richtig interprettiert habe kann man auch Gold verkaufen. 
Das wird wenn dem so ist dazu führen das die Preise der Items im Goldauktionshaus explodieren werden. Zumindest ist bei mir im AH ne ausgegraute Rubrik "GOLD". Daher meine Annahme man könne dann Gold verkaufen gegen Euros. 

Ich bin froh ne große Gilde im Nacken zu haben und nen Haufen Freunde. Wir sammeln immer alles und fragen bei besonderen Stücken einfach mal in der Runde wers gebrauchen kann. Dann gibts das für lau egal wie hoch der Preis im AH ist. 
Heute habe ich etwa 250k Gold die Stunde verdient. Ist zwar stinklangweilig aber ich habe aktuell keine andere Wahl. Ich muss mir ein paar Millionen Gold farmen um mir die dicken Armbrüste leisten zu können.
Meine hat nur mickrige 830 DPS das ist ein bissle wenig für Akt2 Inferno.

Langfristig gesehn wird D3 für mich ne Handelssimulation werden. Der kleine Zeitvertreib nebenher. Die meisten Hürden sind ehh geschafft bzw könnten in Gruppe geschafft werden aber ich will alles solo durchspielen  und da ich aktuell nichts anderes spiele spiel ich halt D3.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Juni 2012)

Danke für eure Teilnahme an meiner Umfrage .
Für mich hat sich jetzt ein klares Bild ergeben und vielleicht kann man sogar was daraus lernen.
Die Items im Ah sind teilweise hoffnungslos überteuert (war vorher klar), aber offensichtlich hatte ich mit meiner Beobachtung recht, dass genug Leute die Items dann eben nich kaufen.

Grade bei Mojos ärgert mich das grade tierisch ^^.
Ohne 200 Schaden ist ein Mojo einfach nix wert und es lohnt sich nicht, dass im AH anzubieten.
Und schon garnicht für 10 Mio ^^.


----------

